# Steve's Catfish Farm Report



## aaronmc28 (Oct 4, 2007)

Headed up to Walnut Hill to check out Steve's Catfish Farm. I actually read about it here on the PFF. They have 3 huge ponds out there. One stocked with large catfish and the other 2 with good eating size catfish. I didn't want to keep any so I paid $10 for catch and release and headed to the pond with the biggins'. Tried an assortment of bait. The Berkley imitation chicken liver worked great! I fished with the same piece and caught 4 catfish on it. Moved on to shrimp and that worked just as well. Began fishing at 3:45 and left at 7:00. Total count was 18 fish. Of course the last one was the biggest that tipped my scale at 12 pounds. I talked to the owner for a while and he said the record for all his ponds is 20.8 pounds...guess that gives me something to work on! You can drive your vehicle around all the ponds to fish anywhere. Good crowd out there, but PLENTY of room to fish. Anyway, here is his website with all the info. http://stevesfarm.net/


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats on a good day of fishing. A lot of good stuff to say about Steve and his family operation. I have taken the family there before. We wll be back soon too.


----------

